
11 Tips on Making a Good Impression at Networking Events - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/09/15/tips-on-making-a-good-impression-at-networking-events/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=impressatnetworking
======
bravocharlie
Great post, thanks!

